# No more ranch style.



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I have been working on this place for going on 4 years, this summer.

It has had a new roof, new windows, new doors, new insulation, new hardie plank, new soffet and fascia, new seamless gutters, Tigerwood deck, new stamped front porch, new electrical service, refinished oak floors, new tile entry way, and probably some more stuff too. 

I am making all new door jambs, hanging 6 panel oak doors, new base board and shoe, new window and door casings, crown moulding and I am opening a wall up slightly and making a new cased opening between the dining room and living room, some floor patching (moving a heat duct) and a cherry inlay/transition.

Plus I am trying to get ready for a 2 day video shoot. 

No inside pictures yet, I will take some tomorrow.

I am trimming out a knee wall and some jazz like that.

I milled up some lumber after dinner and put these together. I started with RS Red Oak. 



















































































The last three are just to show that the DC with the OF1400 is pretty good.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Sounds interesting. I'm subscribing. 
Can't wait to see more.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

+1 me too.


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

subscribed


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Is this the best clamp you got?*

That poor clamp is maxed out by the curve in the bar...just sayin' :yes:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

The top Domino's were cut with the tight setting on that one Bill, really had to pull it together.

I was in and out of the house several times today, but forgot my camera.

Did take a few in the shop today. Tomorrow I have a video shoot, so not sure what I will get done.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I was finally able to get back to working on this, after lunch today.

I had to move two more outlets at the place, plus the furnace was put on it's own circuit. 

Tomorrow I can go get the archway installed, finish installing the bases and caps and get back to running some trim.



















































































I am going to have to wet the face of the ply wood some, before I bend it and leave it in place.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks like some good progress. 
Moving along. Well done!!!!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Damn this house. I am up to about 25 hours in just moving and repairing stuff. 

Had to move two light switches (led to finding taped together wire splices in attic, which led to a new lighting circuit being run), two outlets had to be moved (which led to discovering the furnace was tied into all the recepts in the house, which led to a new circuit for the furnace), removed some oak flooring to move a heat duct from the middle of a doorway (which led to having to re-route some plumbing lines). 

I think I have almost 25 extra billable hours, just so I can get these 3 rooms finished.

Oh well, back at it tomorrow.


----------



## Bweick7 (Jan 14, 2010)

Very nice craftsmanship D-:thumbsup:

Stop bitching.......






B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Took the family on a little drive tonight (3 minutes tops) to take some pictures and do a little visiting.

Walk in the front door:



















Kitchen to dining room:



















Dinning to living room:



















I am installing crown, base, shoe, new jambs, hanging new doors, window and door casings, plus turning the closet beside the cased opening into an AV componet built-in. 

Moving that dang floor duct:


----------



## jpr28056 (Jan 23, 2010)

Is anything in Auburn over 3 minutes away? Unless you get stopped by one of the 45 trains that runs through town everyday.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

jpr28056 said:


> Is anything in Auburn over 3 minutes away? Unless you get stopped by one of the 45 trains that runs through town everyday.


I have to cross those tracks on the way out of town to go to this job site.:furious:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Nice work. I want to see how it ends. (If it does...


----------



## jpr28056 (Jan 23, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have to cross those tracks on the way out of town to go to this job site.:furious:



You have to cross tracks just about any direction you go in that town.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

jpr28056 said:


> You have to cross tracks just about any direction you go in that town.


Just on the south end of town. This place is the first road south of town.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Shop Dad said:


> Nice work. I want to see how it ends. (If it does...


I am getting closer. It will be another couple years before I am completely done with the inside of the house. Still have to gut the kitchen and bathroom along with a 2 page list of other things. :laughing:


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

I really like what you did with the archway. Nice work!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

After waiting for a week for the door knobs and other work that needed done else where, I was finally able to get back out this week and wrap things up.























































The rest can be seen here:

http://s272.photobucket.com/user/wconstructionco/library/Matts trim?page=1


----------



## daveinjersey (Feb 27, 2013)

Did you stain that oak? If so, how did you mask your painted wall while staining? I tried once, with blue tape, but found the tape was no match for the very low viscosity stain, which crept under the tape and stained my paint, which I had to touch up.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

daveinjersey said:


> Did you stain that oak? If so, how did you mask your painted wall while staining? I tried once, with blue tape, but found the tape was no match for the very low viscosity stain, which crept under the tape and stained my paint, which I had to touch up.


All the trim was stained before I installed it. The parts I stained in place, I just cut up a pop case and hold it to the edges.


----------

